# Shooter shirts



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like seeing all of the jerseys. You are at a national tournament. It's like being at a NASCAR race.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

It doesn't matter what the pros want, it is what the companies want. If they didn't want people other than pros to wear their clothing they wouldn't offer it for sale.

Personally, when I get my W&W Dragonfly 40 I plan to get a W&W shirt as well because I like the design. I probably will only wear it at Tampa Archery School and would wear a TAS jersey to any other event to represent the school.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

wear what you want


----------



## johnl2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

you would think the pros would think of it as almost a fan club.heck when I go to an Alabama game I ware a #8 jersey and we all know I cant catch like him


----------



## lilbilly95 (Dec 24, 2010)

WAFlowers said:


> It doesn't matter what the pros want, it is what the companies want. If they didn't want people other than pros to wear their clothing they wouldn't offer it for sale.
> 
> Personally, when I get my W&W Dragonfly 40 I plan to get a W&W shirt as well because I like the design. I probably will only wear it at Tampa Archery School and would wear a TAS jersey to any other event to represent the school.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


I also shoot a win&win dragonfly 40 an plan on gettin shirt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carly122193 (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are asking if it is practical for contingencies, yes. That is what a lot of people do to my knowledge who are not staff shooters.


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just saying that it is the only logical way I can see to represent the companies that you shoot and believe in there products but a lot of people still get bent out of shape. I just can't understand what their problem is. Most of the amateurs I know that wear shooters shirts don't claim to be pros. The reason I'm bringing this up is I saw a group of grown men arguing about it at a local shoot recently and it is the craziest thing I've ever heard. I was just seeing if there were any valid reasons, that I can't think of, that you shouldn't.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

The reason that some get harassed for wearing a shooting shirt is because of their my bow is better than your bow comments and attitudes. I have shot for years and years and I have never been sponsored by anyone. I can shoot with someone for hours and not notice what bow they are shooting. But way to many of them want to tell me why I should be shooting something else or how great of a bow they have. Now you can wear what you want, can shoot what you want, but if I want your opinion I would rather ask you for it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Some people just like to complain. lain:


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

you must wear a collared shirt per the rules of ASA. What collared shirt would you wear? Golf shirt, Polo shirt? Shooter shirts are perfect for the environment. Now if I see you on the golf course wearing won, I might make fun of you. I wear them for the comfort and I think it fits in vs a golf shirt. All I'm saying is there are not a lot of options when it comes to collared shirts and archery.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Lcp3557 said:


> ... Now if I see you on the golf course wearing won, I might make fun of you.


That almost sounds like a dare :wink: I don't own a shooter shirt, but I'm almost tempted to get one just for this ^ reason. Of course, I'd balance it by dressing like Rickie Fowler on the 3D course :darkbeer:


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to johnny macks and picked out a couple collared shirts and I put Padgett and Socket Man and one of the little gold tip patches on it. I go to tons of tournaments and just having my name on my shirt helps me meet lots of the archery talk guys. 

Be careful though because if I get on the podium at a national asa you may see a big guy in suspenders stripping off my regular shooter shooter shirt for the one that has bowtech printed on it so that I can get my picture taken on the podium and get my check from them.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Lcp3557 said:


> you must wear a collared shirt per the rules of ASA. What collared shirt would you wear? Golf shirt, Polo shirt? Shooter shirts are perfect for the environment. Now if I see you on the golf course wearing won, I might make fun of you. I wear them for the comfort and I think it fits in vs a golf shirt. All I'm saying is there are not a lot of options when it comes to collared shirts and archery.












They make great golf shirts


----------



## Hotrod168 (Oct 7, 2015)

We wear ours on the golf course for our sport shops golf outing. And they breath way the hell better than a regular polo for hot days.


----------



## omalley14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Write me a check, and I will wear a dress. No check, no free advertising.

Do like mathews and Elite shooting gear though. Very sharp.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

To me, guys saying amateurs should not be wearing a shirt that displays the name of a company that makes the bow, or equipment, that they utilize and are proud of doesn't hold water a bit.

I suppose those same guys would - in their own minds - get bent outta shape because someone wears any type of camouflaged clothing when they are out and about, and not actually hunting.

Archery equipment is expensive. You get a bow set up with good equipment and it costs as much as, and often more, than a good rifle setup. Wearing a shirt that represents equipment you use, all of which you bought with your own money and are proud of - including the shirt! - is to me your business and no one elses. And so is what type of equipment you use.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Its your money, spend it on what you want and wear what you want. Just wear something  
Its none of my business what you wear.


----------



## P66 (Feb 13, 2015)

I wear our club shooter jersey (no sponsors) at team events, and getting a string mfg shooter jersey to support a friends company.
Have no problem with what others wear, except have an issue with sweatpants. That's a whole other thing.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

If rather see a guy wear sweatpants than nothing at all. If it was a gal that would be a different matter! ;-)

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

its simple if you shoot for a few different companies that pays contingency out in the amateur class the contract more than likely says that you must were a shirt promoting that product so you get a shooter shirt with all your sponsors on is so you can qualify for contingency.


----------

